# New Dakota Lessers



## bowhunter09 (Jan 25, 2009)

I was sent these pics today, thought I would share with those who are interested if you have not seen them yet. They are a sweet looking decoy, im sure the paint will hold up just as good as the full size did for me! Thanks for looking


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the new lesser paint scheme. It looks a lot like the ghg hunter series. I think they should have stayed more with what their original fullbodies looked like. But I am glad more companies are starting to make lessers


----------



## normmcclean (May 16, 2010)

looks great did bill figure out the price and sales configuration yet bag or no bag and poses. last I heard prices were still being figured out seems some things get lost in translation from china to here. hope they are within reach of the workin man like myself. looks great holding out for them and hope to have them by the early season.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

I've used Dakotas in the past but I sold em to darn heavy! I went to Hardcore but after getting 1/2dz. of the Tanglefree full bodies I'm going to get more of the Tanglefree! I think there a better looking decoy, they use the same style motion base as both Hardcore & Dakota and I think the paint scheme is more realistic on the Tanglefree. And the price of the Tanglefree is about the same as Hardcore, very reasonable! Past experience tells me these Dakota lessors will be a very high priced decoy.


----------



## Phil in MO (Jan 26, 2006)

They are heavy, I'll give you that. But, I like them heavy when hunting on a windy day. I also don't have to pack them into the fields we hunt, so it's not a big deal in that regard.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Unrated said:


> I've used Dakotas in the past but I sold em to darn heavy! I went to Hardcore but after getting 1/2dz. of the Tanglefree full bodies I'm going to get more of the Tanglefree! I think there a better looking decoy, they use the same style motion base as both Hardcore & Dakota and I think the paint scheme is more realistic on the Tanglefree. And the price of the Tanglefree is about the same as Hardcore, very reasonable! Past experience tells me these Dakota lessors will be a very high priced decoy.


Where did you buy the Tanglefree Lessers at, can't seem to find them.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

I called them, (There located in Cal.) but now they have a website and you can order there or they will tell you where to find a local dealer.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I am going to have to make some room in the trailer for the NEW Dakota Lessers, they are spot on! We have killed a lot of geese over the X-treme Honkers the last three seasons but can't I wait to mix the lessers in the spread for year number 4!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Big deal. over priced. marketing gimic. geese can't tell the difference in size from the air anyway. guys used to kill geese with cut in half rubber tires. the next thing will be that we will need our own personal flock of tame canada geese to kill birds although illegal. They do look nice tho.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

ATA Boy, I just got the Rodgers flyer and I'll be ordering my Tanglefree goose decoys from them!! 99.00 per 6 and they have both feeders & uprights and I think FREE SHIPPING!! You can go online to Rogers and take a look at them.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

templey_41 said:


> Big deal. over priced. marketing gimic. geese can't tell the difference in size from the air anyway. guys used to kill geese with cut in half rubber tires. the next thing will be that we will need our own personal flock of tame canada geese to kill birds although illegal. They do look nice tho.


That may be the case if you enjoy pass shooting or extended shots but I like them feet down with the first few of the flock almost landing on the layout blinds. The game has advanced and so must the players.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry guys after looking again at the Rodgers truckload sale flyer the Tanglefree full bodies are 99.00 per 6 but that does not inc. free shipping. The free shipping is for the steel shot. :withstupid:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

FoldEmXtreme said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > Big deal. over priced. marketing gimic. geese can't tell the difference in size from the air anyway. guys used to kill geese with cut in half rubber tires. the next thing will be that we will need our own personal flock of tame canada geese to kill birds although illegal. They do look nice tho.
> ...


looks like someone has been drinking the cool aid too. That's the only way I shoot my geese too, feet down and in your face, and I hunt around Rochester some of the most heavily pressured birds around. For instance Premiere Flight runs foots and he kills close to a 1,000 birds a year, year in and year out. As stated above it's all a marketing gimic you don't need "lesser geese decoys" The only reason you think the game has advanced is because you, the decoy makers are advancing it not us the sportsmen.

Last year we shot more geese than any other year with only 13 hunts and all we had were 30 GHG pro grades 18 G&H shells and 2 dozen sillos. So go figure, we didn't need $450 a dozen decoys to kill birds in your face. :shake:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

They look a lot like hardcores. Anyway, I agree lessers are a marketing ploy. Last I heard they may not even be ready for early season.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Lessers might be a marketing ploy, hell even the goose chair sold. If it is true that geese cannot tell the difference from the air between lesser dekes and full sized, then why would anyone ever buy full bodies? If they are truely the same then you could get more decoys in the trailer going smaller. I am adding 9 dozen FFD lessers to the spread this year, along with the full bodies and shells. It might not make a difference to the birds, but I think it looks better to have a mixture.


----------



## Phil in MO (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw the Dakota lessers advertixed for $165 msrp for 6. That's not $450/12 and I'm pretty sure you won't have to pay that price for them. It's true and I agree that the geese probably don't care if they are lessers or not, but a smaller decoy does help out in the trailer.
Side by side, the dakotas (full size, I haven't seen the lessers) look a lot better and the durability and customer service is there too. It's like most things in life, you get what you pay for. It may not be seen right away, but after a couple of years the difference becomes appearent. I don't care what decoy a fella choses to buy, but I do think it's unfair to bash another decoy you have no experience using.


----------



## Phil in MO (Jan 26, 2006)

Blue Plate said:


> They look a lot like hardcores. Anyway, I agree lessers are a marketing ploy. Last I heard they may not even be ready for early season.


The Hardcores are the size of a lessor. I guess the ploy is working.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Phil in MO said:


> I saw the Dakota lessers advertixed for $165 msrp for 6. That's not $450/12 and I'm pretty sure you won't have to pay that price for them.


I'm going off of their website and their full body honkers for pricing $150 for 4=$450 for 12. I haven't seen a lesser $ yet. I'm not bashing the decoys they are nice decoys I'm bashing the fact that people think they need to have lessers in their spread. If you want to shoot lessers get a lesser goose call. If you want more space buy sillos heck you could have 500 dozen in a trailer.


----------



## hoss711 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have seen them for 139 for 6. So you can buy 18 of these in stead of 12 of the honkers and if geese can tell the difference I don't see why you wouldn't just buy the lessers. I mix lessers and Honker decoys and maybe it is just because I think it looks better I guess it is just personal preferance.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

templey_41 said:


> FoldEmXtreme said:
> 
> 
> > templey_41 said:
> ...


My comments were towards the post of templey_41 not the lessers specifically. With that being said I think if you are hunting lessers or mixed flocks the more realistic you can get the better your success. The lessers also obviously have an advantage as far as space is concerned.


----------

